# Tippy's Tavern 1st Annual Fishing Forum appreciation party



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Wed. night Dec 15th around 6:00
food and drink specials (25% off drink tab)
Its on Barancas just down the road from west marine by the plasma donation center bring yourfishing pics and they will put them up on display


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Be There


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I came but had a bit of a bad luck trying to turn in and then trying to park , so I just left.
I was going the speed limit east on barancas in the left lane but couldn't get in the turn lane because some guy in a truck was passing me in the turn lane who then put on brakes .
no big deal , I was turning left also and at least i didn't get hit.
He then went past the only open parking spot up front so I pulled in.
he starts backing up and said he was going to back up into that spot.
i offered to move across the street and a chic inside the truck had something to say also.
Turns out he and she work there , I guess in the kitchen , so I just left.
wouldn't trust eating the food , drinking any open beer, or my vintage truck getting vandalized after that 
things happen. No big deal. hope you guys had a good time.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i somewhat agree with the employees there...had some shitty service there before but, i like the company...

i saw you heading east just before navy blvd on gulf beach hwy and imediately thought of you...i was like, "that's a cool ass old vehicle"...sorry it didn't go well...those double left turns (suicide lanes) in the middle can be dangerous...maybe next time...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

It was good to see the gang again! It's been a while for me.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Love you Emily, as all do!!!


----------



## fishermansdream (Sep 17, 2009)

had a great time guys and gals! im happy everyone enjoyed the fudge  ...sorry it was a lil late though :/ but the company was quite entertaining!! i went from being former mrs. haney to Mrs. Dan! haha


----------



## NEEDLE FISH (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a blast last night,Dan always great entertainment when your around . Really nice to see you folks rarely have time to attend these gatherings . Sorry a couple of you didn't have a good experience, however Ive always enjoyed Tippy's and certainly appreciate the discount for our gathering and the hospitality last night it was a great time. 
SO A BIG THANKS TO TIPPY'S TAVERN


----------



## NEEDLE FISH (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeah that fudge was awesome !!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Sorry you had a bad time at Tippy's, but glad it did not turn bad for you. It is ashame that Tippy's does not appreciate the forum business any more than they show.*


 
Tom, You are an Idiot............Why the cheap shot?? Shit happens. sometimes you get bad service somewhere, sometimes you get stellar service somewhere. tippy's was hosting a fourm apreciation party for us .You just have to be where you are wanted I guess.........................




Hey Hisname, sorry it did not work out for you last nite. It would have been nice to meet you......Parking was at a premium, as it is a lot lately at Tippy's because of the buisnesses that share parking spaces there....... Where else can you sell Plasma and crawl next door for a cold brew....with some good folks?? I could not imagine anyone at Tippy's Putting anything in your food or DRINK because of a parking issue ( or for any reason, for that matter???? )


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hisname 
sorry that happened, they have always treated us very good. would have been good to get a chance to talk to my neighbor! didnt really get a chance at the blues, as i am usually spread kinda thin on that day. by the way bad azz truck!

both mike (loup) at the beach and tippys have always treated us very well. and i would like to say thank you! thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

HisName said:


> ...Turns out he and she work there , I guess in the kitchen , so I just left.
> wouldn't trust eating the food , drinking any open beer, or my vintage truck getting vandalized after that
> things happen. No big deal. hope you guys had a good time.


Sorry you didn't feel comfortable stopping in, but making libelous statements like that on a public forum is totally uncalled for. 

The folks at Tippy's offered to have the get togethers at great expense this week to show their appreciation to all their customers. Too few businesses have made the same gesture. I give Tippy's a big :thumbsup:


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Evensplit said:


> Sorry you didn't feel comfortable stopping in, but making libelous statements like that on a public forum is totally uncalled for.
> 
> The folks at Tippy's offered to have the get togethers at great expense this week to show their appreciation to all their customers. Too few businesses have made the same gesture. I give Tippy's a big :thumbsup:





HisName said:


> I came but had a bit of a bad luck trying to turn in and then trying to park , so I just left.
> I was going the speed limit east on barancas in the left lane but couldn't get in the turn lane because some guy in a truck was passing me in the turn lane who then put on brakes .
> no big deal , I was turning left also and at least i didn't get hit.
> He then went past the only open parking spot up front so I pulled in.
> ...


Obviously some days it just don't pay to leave the refuge of the garrison.:2guns:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

What a nice time! Thanks Tippy's!! Service and the FREE food was great!! The jambalaya grits was out of this world. The spinach dip was some of the best i have had. Kathy (the chef) made up a special fried grits with jalapeno's mixed in were fantastic!! I counted 28 people at one time, pretty good turn out. 
Sorry HisName, wish you would have come on in. They are really nice people there. Give us a few more details on what happened and what was said.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

LITECATCH said:


> Sorry HisName, Give us a few more details on what happened and what was said.


sorry if I ruffled some feathers. what I said was not about Tippys as an establishment , and I am sure it is a fine place. my wording could have been more precise , etc but i didn't see a need at the time.
my comment had to do with a concern of 1 or 2 individuals preparing my food after an unfortunate incident which was completely beyond my control.
To be more specific , and now that I know the name of the building I can give more detail.
I was doing at least the speed limit , probably 5 MPH over and almost to the corner of the plasma building when a small faded truck passed me at a much higher speed in the turn lane , then slammed on brakes as it cleared me
this was a close call as I was already preparing to enter the turn lane myself and barely noticed the high speed pass in my mirror , which avoided an accident that could have been a bad one..
This did not rattle me and I didn't think anything of it. I fell in behind the truck and turned left when he did , after oncoming traffic had cleared.
during this time i could see one empty parking spot and after this truck drove past it , I turned into it and parked.
I disabled my engine electronically which i always do and had gone around to the passenger door to lock it from the outside [ all cars and trucks had the lock on this side back in the 30's ] 
so I am locking the passenger door and standing on that side of the truck , when the guy backs up and says he was going to park there , and thanks for taking his spot in an agitated voice.
I reply that was quite a pass you did on me back there ,but then offered to move across the street and give up the spot. 
I asked him if he was with the Fishing Forum , hoping to strike up some common ground and not make this an issue.
both of our demeanor's improved and he says , no man , you don't have to move , yet I wondered about the sincerity in it. 
that is when I could her some girl in his truck who didn't like me not moving and starts- " Complaining " is the nicest word I can call it.

he tells her that it is OK in a stern voice and she shuts up. I can tell she still wants me to move and has issue with it , and mumbles.
he says , no I am an employee here . 
at this point I try to put all the peaces together and simply decide that It would be better for me to go elsewhere because of my concern that one or both of these individuals would be preparing my food and drinks

I am sure Tippys is a fine establishment and would never condone any reprisals against its patrons , however this is the real world and it goes on often without managements knowledge. 
My entire post was completely about 2 individuals in one truck that work there. If this incident did not go down the way it did , i would have no concerns at all. 
There was nothing about this entire situation that I could have done differently and I offered to move my truck and let him take the spot.
Why he didn't just pull in , in the first place is beyond me. why he passed me at such speed in the turn lane , I do not know. what the Girl had to say I didn't fully hear but she was not happy and he asked her to be quiet.
that is the extent of the situation. I have nothing against Tippy's and the problems with the employees where not of their doings.
I had 2 friends coming , i called them and we went to a sports Bar instead. Sorry this happened. , wasn't anything about Tippys or any thing they could have done about it.

Evensplit , 
Discussing an incident of illegal and dangerous driving on a public hwy by an individual that could have cost me my life and others as well , followed by a 2nd incident with the same person in the parking lot of that persons employer , which results in a loss of trust in that individual to prepare or serve food and drink immediately after said disagreement is not a Libelous statement and I made no Negative Statement at all about the business , its management , or the event .


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks...and thanks for your service...

i only said what i did because of one time i was there...it had to do with the amount of the tab and felt like $40+ was a bit much for 2 drinks and 2 beers...after 3 changes on my swiped card, they finally got it right...and i'll add with a bit of an attitude from the waitress...i still tipped her over 20%...

we love the company there and go as often as we can...i've been since that episode and all is good...wish we could have made that one...fried grits, cheeseburgers, etc...are the bomb...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry it took me this long to respond to this thread. Hangover yesterday(thank to whoever carried me out) and busy today. Awesome time as always and thanks to Ryan for hosting,Miss Kathy for the great cooking and Emily for running her ass off keeping everyones drink full(you rock girl)!
Don't know anything about any outdoor activities that had to do with Hisname but sorry to hear it man. Give it another chance man. Needlefish,refresh my memory,who are ya again? Kirkland,good to see ya man! Where you even there? Why the hate Tom? You weren't even there! Bout covered it I think. Thanks to the crew again at Tippys for having us every week and making us feel right at home. We appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

like i said danno...wish we could have made it...ummm...if we meet up next wed. we'll sure try to come...sounded like a great gathering...hope the head is feeling better....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm good to go Mike. Sure you and Dale weren't there Wednesday? Could have swore,nevermind. :singing:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Love you Emily and Ryan and all Tippy's associates.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Mis-read, mis-understood, and did not type what I actually meant. *
> 
> *NO hate exists or intended. You know I love Tippy's, for many years now, actually since 1997.*
> 
> ...


 


Originally Posted by *BananaTom*  
_*Sorry you had a bad time at Tippy's, but glad it did not turn bad for you. It is ashame that Tippy's does not appreciate the forum business any more than they show.*_





_*Really ?????????????????????*_


----------

